# do pasta makers make rotini or elbow pasta?



## StormySar (Jul 21, 2006)

Is there a pasta maker out there that makes rotini or elbow? Or is there any way I could do this by hand?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

any number of pasta machines will make macaroni. The Kitchenaid pasta attachment (to the mixer) includes the die needed for macaroni. Most pasta extruders will include that die.

Don't know about the rotini, though.


----------



## Gabbi (Jan 27, 2005)

I believe my pasta machine has an attachment for a few types of pasta. I would look up your brand online and see if an attachment is offered.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I don't know anything about pasta machines, though they intrigue me.

I Just wanted to mention that you could make gnocci by hand though







they are sooo easy and so yummy!


----------

